# Gran Canary



## Jimster (Jan 18, 2009)

I am leaving at the end of the week for Gran Canary- Anfi Beach Club.  I know there have been other threads on this, but I am looking for recent input on what types of things I should do, advice about what not to miss etc.  I have already rented a car from Carjet (I've used them before in Spain).  Also anything specific I should know about Anfi Beach Club?


----------



## Keitht (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm sure the oracle of all thinks Anfi, AKA Cotswolder, will be along with all the suggestions and advice you could possibly need.


----------



## Cotswolder (Jan 26, 2009)

Sorry I missed this one.
I have been away in Snowdonia and had not access to WIFI or a PC for over a week.
Only now catching up with forums etc.


----------



## Jimster (Jan 26, 2009)

*gc*

I am here in anfi beach club and enjoying my stay.  The weather could be a bit warmer but other than that its great.  I have previously done my homework and the last post was simply to find out if there is any one or two things I shouldn't miss.  Thanks to all.


----------

